# Must See SHTF / EOTWAWKI / Survival Movies



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

My top 10:

#1. Idiocracy - _MUST SEE!!!_

#2. Road Warrior (ALL of them, even Beyond Thunder Dome)

#3. Jeremiah Jones

#4. I am Legend (better than Omega Man imo)

#5. The Book of Eli

#6. Zombieland

#7. The Postman

#8. Shawn of the Dead

#8. Water World

#9. The Day After Tommarow

#10. The Hunger Games

The list goes on (The original Red Dawn, 28 Days Later), but had to stop somewhere. 

Any others?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bad Netflix! I just looked and the only one on your list available to stream is Hunger Games, which we've already seen.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Just watched world war Z earlier this week, 

Not to impressed.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

indie said:


> Bad Netflix! I just looked and the only one on your list available to stream is Hunger Games, which we've already seen.


Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

alterego said:


> Just watched world war Z earlier this week,
> 
> Not to impressed.


Agreed. Those zombies were only missing red and blue pajama's and they would have been superman!


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

The Road

The Crazies - takes place here in Iowa about 30 miles away from me. But alas, nothing exciting ever actually happens here in Iowa.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A bunch of suggestions here, including full-length episodes and films-
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...9-suggestions-eotwawki-type-movies-books.html

Some of the new Twilight Zones are pretty good, this one is only 22-minutes long but packs a neat twist ending.
Two guys get into their bunker in the nick of time as a nuke blast wipes out their town, what can possibly go wrong?-


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You know I just had sit and watch that right?  Don't think I've seen it since it ran as a new episode. It was a good one.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Idiocracy. I had not heard of it. Its about the world 500 years in the future, "a society so incredibly dumbed-down"
I don't know if I could watch that...I can't bare to see it around me even now.

I did like World War Z. Of course it is far fetched, a 10 second death/zombie virus, but I found it entertaining

How about "Blast from the Past". Sort of a mistaken SHTF movie
Then there is the new "The colony". Terrible cannibal movie.
"After Armageddon"


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

I've seen a little more then half of those, but honestly, #1 for me was The Book Of Eli, all I needed imo.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a movie but I just started watching Jericho again on netflix, really wish this one had been picked up by scifi network or someone, great series. Walking Dead and Dawn of the Dead are great too even if they are unrealistic. Red Dawn would have to be on the list too.

-Infidel


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Jericho was great. With all the fan support, I wonder why they didn't continue it.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> My top 10:
> 
> #1. Idiocracy - _MUST SEE!!!_
> 
> ...


Well I ran out and rented The Book of Eli tonight. Wow, what a disturbing movie. Loved it!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Soylent green, every time I hear Obama care I think of that movie.
I bet Hollywood is looking a t cranking out some new ones with this shut down stuff going on.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Soylent green, every time I hear Obama care I think of that movie.
> I bet Hollywood is looking a t cranking out some new ones with this shut down stuff going on.


Thanks for the recommendation.

Just finished watching it. Interesting movie. Certainly a _depressing_, yet possible option for our future. Did I mention _depressing_?!? 

I wanna be a shovel truck driver!


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone ever watch the series, Jeremiah? If you really want to get depressed, watch the Movie, The Road.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

I would recommend not watching "The Road". Depressing is not a strong enough adjective. It will haunt you for a few days afterwards...don't watch.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The Road: Summary of the ENTIRE movie? "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry, where are we going?".

I unfortunately read the book. Then saw the movie only because I downloaded it for free, & I couldn't believe it could possibly be as bad as the book. Yet... It was. :| _Easily_ makes my #1 worst film all history.

When I finished reading the book I immediately threw it in the bathroom trash because it didn't deserve the kitchen trash can.

Not really a spoiler because it's the first thing that happens in the movie, but the mom did the right thing by killing herself if she had to be around that damn kid another day!


----------



## NWPilgrim (Sep 25, 2013)

A Boy and His Dog, with a young Don Johnson. The ending is "unique".

I can't remember the name but one of the best I think is from the 1950s about a family just heading into the California hills to go camping when LA is hit by a nuke.

Omega Man with Charlton Heston was a forerunner of I Am Legend. I think it did better job than the newer version with him surviving in the wreckage of a city.

The Stand by Stephen King was pretty good. The larger theme of good versus evil is blown up into a rgional conflict, but the same principal might apply at a neighborhood level.

I don't think this theme has ever been really well done yet. Lights Out promises to be probably the best effort, when it is released. Most either have a person or small group as the only survivors, or they are surrounding by vampires/zombies/aliens. Neither scenario is very realistic. I good production should explore more of the neighborhood, city, rural dynamics and choices people make. Plus it should explore how different people fare based on fitness, skills, prepped versus not, country versus city, bug in versus bug out.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I forgot about A Boy and His Dog, that was a great movie. The Stand was pretty good but the book is much better, another good King survival themed book is Cell, pretty unrealistic but good none the less.

-Infidel


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Deliverance 
Rambo
cast away
Behind enemy lines (true story
Apollo 13 (true story
Alive (true story


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Wasn't "I am Legend" and the "Omega Man" just remakes of the original movie "Last Man on Earth" starring Vincent Price cira 1964?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

NWPilgrim said:


> A Boy and His Dog, with a young Don Johnson. The ending is "unique".
> 
> I can't remember the name but one of the best I think is from the 1950s about a family just heading into the California hills to go camping when LA is hit by a nuke.
> 
> ...


Downloaded "A Boy and His Dog" had to stop watching it part way through, but want to finish. All I'll say right now is the day my dog starts talking, she'll be living on the street! I hear enough from my wife already!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't believe I and everybody else forgot "Damnation Alley"!!! :shock:

CLASSIC!!!
View attachment 2876


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Not a movie but a book a co-worker gave me. One Second After. TEOTWAWKI at it's finest.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

9UC said:


> Wasn't "I am Legend" and the "Omega Man" just remakes of the original movie "Last Man on Earth" starring Vincent Price cira 1964?


What a movie! GREAT recommendation. Thank you! At the beginning it says "From the novel "I am Legend"".

http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/6252750/The_Last_Man_On_Earth_1964_DivX-NvadR

In one quick scene his '55 Nomad turned into a '59 Ford station wagon mid drive!   Back then continuity wasn't quite what it is today.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

NWPilgrim said:


> A Boy and His Dog, with a young Don Johnson. *The ending is "unique".*
> 
> I can't remember the name but one of the best I think is from the 1950s about a family just heading into the California hills to go camping when LA is hit by a nuke.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it is! :shock:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I can't believe I and everybody else forgot "Damnation Alley"!!! :shock:
> 
> CLASSIC!!!
> View attachment 2876


I didn't forget it! I posted this link to the full movie earlier this year, check page 3..
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...9-suggestions-eotwawki-type-movies-books.html


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> I didn't forget it! I posted this link to the full movie earlier this year, check page 3..
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...9-suggestions-eotwawki-type-movies-books.html




I've gotta say, I'd have a lot harder time dealing with giant killer cockroaches than zombies! Zombies would be more fun than anything for a little while. Cockroaches though....


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Haven't seen it, but yeah, I'd totally go for zombies over creepy crawly bugs. Ugh.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Back in 1942 and Machine gun preacher - two good movies I've watched recently, both are good watches. 

The first one is about famine/war in china and the second about the war in Sudan. Both are based on true stories and very chilling.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Dupe, sorry.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Incidentally "Under the Dome" is currently running on Brit TV, I watched the first 6 episodes then gave up on it because it's turned into a silly soap, everybody seems far too unconcerned that a bloody alien dome has been plonked down over their town, and even the military has buggered off as if they don't care either!
The show also lacks a strong central "hero" figure, Big Jim is the nearest but he's as wacko as his psycho son!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm just not real big on movie going, but sat through "The Road" late yesterday on DVD. Overall, I'll give it an OK, but I wasn't real impressed as the story line just seemed to drag on and on. Only bright spot in the plot was the finding of the live bug and the dog with the family at the end.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

9UC said:


> I'm just not real big on movie going, but sat through "The Road" late yesterday on DVD. Overall, I'll give it an OK, but I wasn't real impressed as the story line just seemed to drag on and on. Only bright spot in the plot was the finding of the live bug and the dog with the family at the end.


I stood up and had to stop the movie for a minute when they left that fully stocked shelter because they heard a dog outside!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I stood up and had to stop the movie for a minute when they left that fully stocked shelter because they heard a dog outside!


Yeah! That did seem like a dumpmove, just thought I missed something in the story line. Think that was the lead into the dog with the family.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I stood up and had to stop the movie [The Road] for a minute when they left that fully stocked shelter because they heard a dog outside!


Yeah but at least it was a good warning to us all that even if we've got a neat underground bunker or cellar or whatever, the bad guys can use a dogs snout to root us out, and if there's just one way in and out, we're toast..

US troops on Okinawa set fire to brushwood at a cave entrance to smoke out Japs-


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah but at least it was a good warning to us all that even if we've got a neat underground bunker or cellar or whatever, the bad guys can use a dogs snout to root us out, and if there's just one way in and out, we're toast..


The smarter of the critters that the Lord created generally have more that one escape routes, human critters should have them all long and booby trapped. Wish I had the property to do one.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Soldier (with Kurt Russell)

Defiance (war movie)

Blindness (Julianne Moore)

Panic Room

The Edge (Anthony Hopkins)

Deep Impact

The Trigger Effect


----------



## hekatonkheires (May 14, 2014)

Doomsday.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Watched... *Remnants *the other day. Its a new one. Thought it was pretty good for a low budget movie.
It sure got the wife fired up. 
I definitely recommend it.
Edward


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

The Colony - Discovery Channel (realityish TV)
The Colony (TV Series 2009? ) - IMDb

Revolution- NBC (TV)
Revolution (TV Series 2012? ) - IMDb

Not movies, but interesting TV


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I watched '*Gravity'* last night (Clooney/Bullock), I suppose it can be categorised as a survival movie..***SPOILER ALERT*** seeing as they had the shuttle shot out from under them early on and spent most of the rest of the movie floating in space wondering how the hell to get back to earth.
Hmm, tricky one...


----------

